# list of yellow mbuna's



## xantar (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a yellow mbuna to go along with my hongi's. I've found a few, but going through the profile list is taking forever.

Thanks


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

specify monomorphic and dimorphic

e.g.: melanchromis johanni female is I believe yellow, males aren't


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Labidochromis m/f
Melanochromis Johanni, Pseudotropheus Saulosi, Pseudotropheus Demasoni = females are yellow males are blue
Pseudotropheus flavus yellow/black stripes


----------



## actionyak (Mar 16, 2004)

> Pseudotropheus Demasoni = females are yellow males are blue


I think you may be thinking of a different species there. My male and female dems have the same colors, blue and black.


----------



## xantar (Jan 10, 2009)

dimorphic


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

007Rick said:


> Labidochromis m/f
> Melanochromis Johanni, Pseudotropheus Saulosi, Pseudotropheus Demasoni = females are yellow males are blue
> Pseudotropheus flavus yellow/black stripes


demasoni are not yellow, almost certain, they are monomorphic and not yellow


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Right sorry...

confused with Pseudotropheus or Metriaclima Msobo Magunga


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i have some daktari that have beautiful yellow males. the females also turn yellow but not as bright and solid as the male. great little fish!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pseudotropheus daktari.
Metricalima zebra Gold.

There was a Psuedo imported, as Pseudotropheus sp. "Gold _something_", can't recall. They were a dwarf, about the size of a saulosi, stockier though.... none around now.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

55 gallon, dimorphic, id say saulosi...was going to suggest kenyi as well but not in a 55


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you have Labidochromis sp. Hongi or Labidochromis sp. Hongi SRT (aka Super Red Top Kimpuna)?

I ask because the Hongis already have some yellow to them, but the SRTs are more orange-red.


----------



## xantar (Jan 10, 2009)

They were sold as SRT. But I'm not completely convinced that all of them are. The male seems to have a very small yellow top and the females have a bright orange red. I'll post some pics when I get home.

I am color blind so my color descriptions are off.


----------



## xantar (Jan 10, 2009)

I really like the saulosi (i've been eye-balling them for a few years) but do you think the males could hold there own against hongi?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the two blue barred fish in one tank would clash.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> There was a Psuedo imported, as Pseudotropheus sp. "Gold _something_", can't recall. They were a dwarf, about the size of a saulosi, stockier though.... none around now.


Ps sp. 'dwarf gold' reclassified as Cyno. sp. 'lion ntekete'


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nfrost said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > There was a Psuedo imported, as Pseudotropheus sp. "Gold _something_", can't recall. They were a dwarf, about the size of a saulosi, stockier though.... none around now.
> ...


No, that isn't what I was thinking of, but nice fish.

I believe they were called Pseudotropheus "ndumbi Gold" when first imported, and this was over a decade ago now. Confusing I know, but not the fish currently classified as "Ndumbi Gold". :lol:

I managed to find ONE picture on the NET of the fish I am talking about.










The rows of blue dots can be seen, though they weren't brilliant. Anyone have any idea what this fish is currently called? It is shorter and stubbier than the current "Ndumbi Gold" and didn't have the black ventral fins that the Cynotilapia sp. 'lion ntekete' has. So many variants come and go....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Fogelhund, that pic looks like a female Ps. sp. 'ndumbi gold'. Male is BB with white edging on the dorsal. Found pics in Koning's fourth, page #135.

Another yellow species is Metriaclima barlowi.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Crowned said:


> Hey Fogelhund, that pic looks like a female Ps. sp. 'ndumbi gold'. Male is BB with white edging on the dorsal. Found pics in Koning's fourth, page #135.


No, they are a stubbier species than Ps. sp. 'ndumbi gold'. The males on these are yellow as well.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I can't believe this one hasn't been mentioned yet - thought it would be one of the first to be spouted out.... _Metriaclima lombardoi_ (the beloved 'Kenyi').

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

Crowned said:


> Hey Fogelhund, that pic looks like a female Ps. sp. 'ndumbi gold'. Male is BB with white edging on the dorsal. Found pics in Koning's fourth, page #135.


noooo Ndumbi Gold are way more elongated and have short stubby fins - and they also hit 6"


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> They were a dwarf, about the size of a saulosi, stockier though.... none around now.


Ah, missed this earlier. Should've also known it wouldn't be that obvious......

Am interested to find out about this mystery mbuna. opcorn:


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i was going to mention kenyi but like i said not in a 55


----------

